
HBO Removes Louis C.K. Concerts, Says He Won't Appear on Show - mozumder
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-11-10/hbo-removes-louis-c-k-concerts-says-he-won-t-appear-on-show
======
mozumder
Issue here is that streaming services can remove access to works, which they
can't do with with physical media...

------
michaeltravis
Why do we expect our artists to be virtuous in conduct?

While I support and rally behind these women 100 percent, I'm genuinely still
curious about this question.

